

GET Your FUCKING SHIT TOGETHER, GOOGLE (IO) - jstreebin
http://blog.jarrett.io/post/45267516168/get-your-fucking-shit-together-google-io

======
suyash
Same thing happened to me dude, it so frustrating when you know you were on
time but google SignIn page failed to load on time :(

~~~
jstreebin
Yeah, such a bummer

Still loading as we speak, you get one?

------
bradhe
Wow, calm down man.

~~~
suyash
no need, he is rightfully angry. Google's management of ticket sucks

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks, agreed

